# MAC Matte Lipstick Swatches | Full Face Makeup



## BellaLee (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi My Loves! This time I will show three matte Mac lipsticks swathes with full face makeup with burgundy pinkish eye look.Enjoy! And let me know which colour was your favourite!

[video=youtube;7EzISJrE0xM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EzISJrE0xM[/video]



Used Products 
Loreal nutri gold extraordinary face oil
Bourjois cc cream
Anastasia Beverly hills countour palette the darkest one
Clarins eyebrow kit pro palette
Rimmel london concealer 030
Paese opal eyeshadows
Makeup for life eyeshadows 74, 5, 885
Liner from essence 
Bourjois mascara twist up the volume
Britney Spears Curious highlighter for body and face
Pupa vintage trio blush
MAC pink plaide matte lipstick
MAC lady danger matte lipstick
MAC stone matte lipstick


Please subscribe!!Looooooove...!wooohouu!!!


----------



## Dadale (Apr 11, 2016)

Pretty


----------

